# August vacation finds and trades



## ScottBSA (Sep 1, 2013)

Here are the bottles picked up, bought and traded for while on vacation in Ohio and New York.  These two are not new, but there has been some discussion of the Murphy Brothers of Syracuse lately.  Here are my two big ones.  The purple one from onegroovydude looks like my greeny aqua one.  Can one nuke the aqua ones?  OGD's bottle may have started off life clear.


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 1, 2013)

Here are the three bottles I traded with Gordon at his place near Watertown, NY.  An L Brosemer beer bottle from Oswego, ANOTHER!! Louis House family bottle, Syracuse, NY and a Brigg's ginger beer.  My wife likes the Briggs bottle, so it will stay upstairs.


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 1, 2013)

Here is a House ACL from Syracuse, a House Brothers Qualtop from Rochester and a William House from Lyons, NY.  All the House's are related to each other.


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 1, 2013)

A Syracuse Bottling Company ginger beer, a McGovern Brothers from Albany and a Scully and Sweeny from Oswego, NY.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 1, 2013)

Really like those blobs.


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 1, 2013)

A Cleveland Bottling Company old school, kinda crusty but cheap, a Stark-Tuscarawas Breweries from Dover, Ohio and a Norka from Akron.
 Every time I think I have about come to the end of the bottles from the area where I collect in central Ohio another one appears.  The STBCo bottle was on ebay, I bought it and while I was in Ohio picked it up.  Although I do not have many or want ACL's, I have been waiting for  an inexpensive Norka bottle to drop in my basket.  Five bucks is good.


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 1, 2013)

Lastly, always keep your eyes open.  I found the pre-prohibition Muehlebach beer glass at the Ontario Mall Antiques near Rochester, NY on my way back to Kansas City.  Price was right, let's get it back home.

 Thanks for looking.

 Scott


----------

